# Two decent suit brands for under $300 (new)



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have heard a lot on here about buying new suits that retail around $300, and for the most part you won't get anything good that normally retails (not on sale) around that number. Yes, Lauren/Chaps/Pronto Uomo and most stuff sold at low-end retail stores doesn't hold up very long (I have worn through them all). However, for those young aspiring professionals behind me who want to learn from my trial and error, I recommend the following two brands which can be found at many places for around $300: Sean John and Jones New York.

Yes, Sean John is fashion-forward and fused, but the material appears to wear decently well and I own two of their suits (dark blue with white pin stripes and black with gray pinstripes) that look conservative when worn with a solid or calm tie and a quality shirt. 

Yes, Jones New York is (to my dismay) a women's clothing company primarily, but they appear to build a pretty good suit. I only have one, which appears made very well, but others I have talked to have pretty good results from JNY. 

Yes, it is better to wait on the Hart at Dillards to come on sale for around $300 or jump up to the next level sale ($600-800), but not everyone has time to wait. I have been a long-time customer at a certain retail store that has pretty much lost my business, but if I were ever in need of a suit in the $300 range, or had a family member in a similar situation, I would steer them towards Sean John or Jones NY for a starter suit.

Also, adding a pair of Allen Edmonds or Aldens to the above-mentioned suit takes them a long way forward. Never underestimate the power of a good shoe to make a mediocre suit.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Great tip and even better advice for those new to the workforce. Though I have never owned one, others on the forum have said that JNY suits hold up well. Affordability for "quality" goods is often a matter of perspective...one man's Church's shoes may be another's J&Ms.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Although I have previously admitted that my two suits are both Stafford from J.C. Penney and being retired I have no need for another suit, I did see a medium grey stripe JNY suit at Steinmart the other day for $249 that I thought was quite nice for the price. I think I would have bought it but for the fact that it had pleated pants and I only wear flat front. My tailor can easily take out the pleats, but that pushes the price of the suit beyond what I want to pay. But it was a nice suit for the price.


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

micahb2002 said:


> Yes, it is better to wait on the Hart at Dillards to come on sale for around $300 or jump up to the next level sale ($600-800), but not everyone has time to wait.


Welcome to the forum, Micah, and yes, that's the rub, isn't it, time to wait. If that's the case, I might also suggest Jos. A. Banks, which has perpetual sales that bring their suits to well under $300.



> Never underestimate the power of a good shoe to make a mediocre suit.


V. true. Another reason why fit comes first. A nondescript but well-fitting suit in a conservative color can be the frame for a sharp outfit with a crisp shirt and the right shoes and tie.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

Baroni suits, as low as $279 at the Wizard of Aahs e-bay store


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

Do they ever carry 48XL? That makes it hard on me to find decent second-hands.


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

Alan said:


> Baroni suits, as low as $279 at the Wizard of Aahs e-bay store


Usually $250 (that includes shipping) for AAAC members.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

micahb2002 said:


> Do they ever carry 48XL? That makes it hard on me to find decent second-hands.


email and find out. They are very good with communication and understanding what you want


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

I can't find the email. Can someone send me a link?


----------



## chang (Feb 16, 2006)

I've had pretty good luck with JAB Signature suits on sale for $200-250 that hold up well. They even have side vented models available on their website. Fabrics are usually pretty fair quality and the fusing is pretty well done.


----------



## Alan (Jun 30, 2005)

https://stores.ebay.com/The-Wizard-of-Aahs


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm not sure it makes sense to distinguish Sean John and Jones New York as manufacturers of better-than-average mall-quality suits.

Sean John is just a label created to appeal to customers who think much of the hip hop mogul Sean John Combs. The same company that owns the Sean John brand (Phillips Van Heusen) also owns Calvin Klein, Van Heusen, Izod, Arrow, Geoffrey Beene, Chaps, and other mall brands with names you recognize. The difference between the various brands of such megacompanies is not manufacture quality, generally, but styling, pricing strategy, distribution channels, and target customer. I could be wrong, of course, but it's my belief that it is misleading to discuss any one of these brands as possessing a make quality that is consistently higher than another brand offered by the same large company. It's the same low-quality product with different styles and advertising campaigns.

Jones New York is Jones Apparel Group. They also make Evan Picone and a whole bunch of recognizable women's brands.

I wouldn't trust any of these companies to make a consistent product. They make their suits all over the globe, with all kinds of skilled to unskilled labor, and with different fabric sources. They are trying to make money selling cheap suits. It's doubtful the suits are much the same from year to year. The OP may have hit upon a good vein of JNY and SJ suits, but I would not generalize from that experience and propose that someone buy on that experience for 2008 or 2009.

Someone who must buy many suits at the $300 price point would be better served by this advice: buy the best-fitting suit you can find, in the most versatile and conservative fabrics and styles, and take meticulous care of it. And while you wear it out, save your money for better suits.

And while the made-in-China ebay suits and mail-order Joseph A. Banks suits may be a decent value for the money, there's no substitute for fit when it comes to making a cheap suit look good. So I would be hesitant to recommend any kind of mail order to a young man who does not know how to fit himself in a suit. There's a good chance, for example, that the one-size-fits-all shoulder of such suits is going to be too large. The fact that the suit does not fit well in the shoulders will also decrease the already-short life expectancy of the suit.


----------



## neoursa (Mar 13, 2007)

In the past I've bought Jones NY and they have be ok. There 120s are kind of sharp and you might snag one for $250 or so. But it's hit and miss with this brand. I'd avoid Sean John altogether, it's just a youth oriented brand with a me too pile on for the basic suit market. If you're young and want to be a professional and be taken seriously, dress like it.

Good choice on AE shoes, can't go wrong. Get park aves in black as your 1st buy (shoe trees, polish kit too) they'll last years and always look sharp. Get an AE belt that matches too. When you have the means get a pair of brown AEs and matching belt. AE is a nobrainer perennial.

Fit of the suit is paramount. I'm amazed at how POORLY sales people will suggest OTR suits that just don't fit right and a good tailor would say just pass on it instead of "making it work." Versace had a 1.6k suit I tried on recently, It wasn't bad, it's a trendy brand but I doubt they could alter it so that I'd feel good about it.

Best thing you can do is get a some recos for a good tailor. Go on ebay and buy a NEW suit with tags. You'll likely come in UNDER your $300 suit and it'll look sharp. Dress it with pocket squares, tie chain (never use a pin).

I can totally relate with you, I've been there. I'm at a point in my career where my budget is 1-3k a suit. As it progresses so will my quality in suits. So my recent posts have be geared towards that.


----------



## CordovanShoes (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a JNY DB blazer recently and the buttons (with the company's name, unfortunately) started falling off immediately. I'd rather spend more and get more.


----------

